# August POTM and TOTM WINNERS!



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats to hXcChic22 for winning POTM! Thats a stunning picture of your African Butterfly fish!










hXcChic22 has donated prize to second place, but second place was me. I was more than happy to give it to third, but third place was the prize donater himself. SO Last months prize will be donated to this months, AND a special bonus will be added aswell. (prize is a mystery,so who knows what great goodies you could get!)

And Congrats to BV77 for winning TOTM. The wood around and in the tank really makes the tank!











This month for TOTM I will throw in a portion of either christmas moss or java moss. Maybe both. But only if I can see more than 4 entries this time! If I can get 7 entries , i will send out the prize to the winner.


PM me your entries for Septembers contest. Going to be a late contest since I haven't enough entries. Deadline is 21rst of September. 

P
Thanks to all who enter this month's,and good luck!

~ZD


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thank you for the fine comments. I always liked that tank, I have a big colony of albino bristle nose plecos in there as well as guppies that I occasionally net out as feeders for other fish as a treat.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

BV77, I was the prize donater for TOTM, please message me your address if you're interested in getting some free java moss!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

by the way tori ; i have a friend that is in need of java moss if you have any for sale...let me know and i will put you in contact with her..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tori, thanks very much, but you could send it to John (loha) If his friend could use it...call it a random act of kindness...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Bob I'm going to have to swing by sometime and buy some of that amazing looking anubias. I have my farm tanks setup and have been looking for some nice plants. Yours meet the bill and we both live in Palmer... I'll call you next week.


----------



## a0n0p (Dec 2, 2005)

first time see this fish


----------



## AlexMason (Mar 19, 2014)

*Potm*

Congratulations hXcChic22 for winning POTM.
Really stunning photo of butterfly fish pair.


----------

